# Archive of Posting.



## loki09789 (Feb 10, 2005)

I was looking for an old post/thread and when I went into my own profile and requested 'all posts' by me be listed, it only went back to October of 2004.  How do we get to things archived that is older than that date?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2005)

Use the Advanced Search feature.  I believe you can narrow the time frame a bit more.


----------

